# Αλλού τα κακαρίσματα...



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2013)

*Αλλού τα κακαρίσματα, κι αλλού γεννούν οι κότες* ΠAΡ για να δηλώσουμε ότι σε άλλο χώρο ή σε άλλον τομέα περιμένουμε ένα γεγονός, μια εξέλιξη και αλλού τελικά παρουσιάζεται. (ΛΚΝ)

Τι θα ταίριαζε στα αγγλικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2013)

Ζμπροξ! Κο κο κοκο! Κοντεύουν 50 views! Ούτε μια ιδέα; Παραπλήσια, έστω; Κοντινή, σχετικά, έστω; Π.χ. κάτι σαν:

Από αλλού το περιμέναμε και από αλλού μας ήρθε.
Άλλο φοβόμασταν κι άλλο συνέβη.
Τα σιγανά ποτάμια να φοβάσαι.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2013)

...
Όχι ακριβώς, αλλά αφού ζητάς παραπλήσιο: 

Nothing is certain but the unforeseen.

What we anticipate seldom occurs; what we least expected generally happens.
~Benjamin Disraeli


Και δυο στο πόδι:

We were counting our chickens before they hatched; then the milkmaid went into labour.

We were keeping an eye on first base but it came out of left field.


We were expecting yet another day of scorching sun, when the thunderstorm came - and a son.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2013)

Να τι έχει ο Κοραής:

*(to be) not quite/exactly what one was expecting*
Τον Χρήστο και την Αλεξάνδρα περιμέναμε να παντρευτούν, η Θεανώ και ο Γιάννης μας έστειλαν προσκλητήριο! Αλλού τα κακαρίσματα κι αλλού γεννούν οι κότες. = We had foreseen Christos and Alexandra getting married but then had a wedding invitation from Theano and Yannis! It wasn't exactly what we were expecting!

Μια μάλλον γενική προσέγγιση. 
Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και *We never saw that one coming*.

Μια σκέψη που θέλει σωστή παρέα:
*the action is not always where the spotlight is*

Αλλά πάμε πια σε προσωπικές προσεγγίσεις ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και *We never saw that one coming*.


Αυτό θα έγραφα κι εγώ - ή και _We didn't see that one coming_, με έμφαση στο _that_ για να δείξουμε ότι άλλο περιμέναμε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Αυτό θα έγραφα κι εγώ - ή και _We didn't see that one coming_, με έμφαση στο _that_ για να δείξουμε ότι άλλο περιμέναμε.



Well, you ain't seen nothing yet! :laugh: 

This one came out of the blue (with no bells on), out of a clear blue sky, a bolt from the blue.






Did you see _that_ cumin? Didya, didya?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2013)

Το σκέφτομαι, το ξανασκέφτομαι...

Όλα αυτά της ομοταξίας _didn't see that coming _ δεν αποδίδουν ακριβέστερα το δικό μας _από αλλού το περίμενα και από αλλού με βρήκε_*; Εννοώ, ότι και στο αγγλικό και στο ελληνικό, υπονοείται (ή: έτσι το καταλάβαινα ως τώρα) ότι η κατάληξη ήταν κακή (ίσως στο αγγλικό δεν είναι εξίσου τόσο έντονα, πείτε κι εσείς). Αντίθετα, με τα κακαρίσματα, η αναπάντεχη κατάληξη είναι θετική.

* Βέβαια, στην εκδοχή: και από αλλού _μου ήρθε_, το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί και να είναι θετικό...


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2013)

Στο ακόλουθο βιντεάκι με τίτλο «She did not see that one coming», βλέπουμε ότι μπορούμε να περιγράψουμε και ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις με αυτή την έκφραση. Βέβαια, το βιντεάκι αξίζει να το παρακολουθήσετε για άλλο απρόβλεπτο σημείο του: τη συνεργασία των δύο σκυλιών να βγάλουν ένα τεράστιο κλαδί (αν βλέπω καλά) στην άμμο από το νερό και στη συνέχεια την προσπάθεια να το θάψουν. (Μα γιατί να το θάψουν; Δεν είναι καν το κόκαλο κάποιου δεινόσαυρου!)


----------



## cougr (Jul 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Αλλού τα κακαρίσματα, κι αλλού γεννούν οι κότες* ΠAΡ για να δηλώσουμε ότι σε άλλο χώρο ή σε άλλον τομέα περιμένουμε ένα γεγονός, μια εξέλιξη και αλλού τελικά παρουσιάζεται. (ΛΚΝ)
> 
> Τι θα ταίριαζε στα αγγλικά;



Γεια σου Δρ., 

στην περίπτωση αυτή ταιριάζει η έκφραση «_*The irony of events/In an irony of events*_».


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2013)

Ωραία. Οποιαδήποτε διατύπωση με το _irony_ (π.χ. διάφορες παραλλαγές τού «the irony of it (all)») θα μπορούσε να δείξει πώς αξιολογούμε την κατάσταση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2013)

Ναι, καλό είναι cougr!


----------

